# Echos of Time



## Jester (Jul 26, 2009)

Setting: The realms of Meti and Aishi. The worlds that keep the earth in balance. Both have geography like earth but Meti is inverted. (Valleys where there would be mountains in Aishi and vice-versa) Meti is the realm of thoughts, poplulated by humanoid creatures called the Tshenta. Made by the realm with the job of keeping the ideas and dreams of the human race safe. Aishi is the realm of memories, Populated by humanoid creatures called the Echos. Made by the realm to keep the hopes and memories of the human race safe.

The Towns/Cities of Aishi: The capitol city of Liten, The trade town of Gyashii, The law town of Ukanda, The Border town of Shadai,

Plot: Unrest troubles the people of Aishi. They have lost contact with the realm of Meti and have heard rumours that it is beginning to fall apart. These worries are confirmed when the lords of Aishi reveal that Meti has been affected with corruption from the human race. With all the war, murder, And other sins being committed it has corrupted the thoughts of the human race. Which in turn has affected the stability of Meti as it is made from those thoughts. The lords of Aishi think they have a way to restore stability to Meti, The ancient power of Ishen. Which is said to be the power of the gods. It is a different style of echo fighting that is strongest when controlled by the "Pure of Heart". but they need some volunteers who are "Pure of Heart" to avoid being corrupted in the attempt. So they recruit a small group of children to travel to Meti and attempt to restore balance by purifying the core of Meti. But the tshenta will stop at nothing to preserve their newfound powers and work against the people of Aishi in keeping their world corrupted.

Races:
The Echos: A race that resides in the realm of aishi. Made with a combination of sound and matter they control a unique power called the Echos of Existance. Fueled by the Memories they tend to and tends to be stronger in children than in adults. Other than these things they act exactly like human beings.

The Tshenta: A race that resides in the realm of Meti. Once a kind and peaceful race they became twisted by the corruption of the thoughts they worked so close with. Made with a combination of Knowledge and Matter and transformed by the corruption they now control a power called Thoughts of Destruction. Fueled by hate and greed it corrupts the user even further the more it is used.

Additional Rules:
You may have two characters if you want. However you can only have one character from each race.

Profile

Name: {Your Name}

Age: {Between 9 and 14 for echos}

Race: {Echo or Tshenta}

Appearance: {May be a picture or described. Doesn't matter to me as long as the picture doesn't take up the whole page}

Echo Style (Only for Echos): {The fighting style that all echos have a talent for. No two echos have the same style unless they are related. The name of an echo style should look like this. "Echos of Wrath" or something like it. Echo styles affect any weapon the person uses}

Thought Style (only for Tshenta. See above):

Personality: {May be PO}

History: {At least two lines, Either full history or just recent}

Weapon: {Optional}

Relationship to other members: {Family, Friend, Or none}


As for mine...

Name: Noname Saruka

Age: 14

Appearance: http://media.photobucket.com/image/anim ... id.jpg?o=1

Echo Style (Only for Echos): Echos of Reality. A power that allows noname to blur the lines between reality and illusion by creating sound waves in different pitches that affect how the brain perceives the world. When combined with the Ahna it allows him to use a wide range of attacks such as Reverb, Which causes images of objects that the user's waves hit to be transferred to the user. And Dissonance, Which causes the user's waves to explode in a burst of high pitch sound when hit with a wave of a different pitch.

Personality: PO

History: Born in the capitol of Liten. He was raised as a warrior by his father, One of the elder guards of the palace. He is fairly skilled with his echo style and is currently apprenticed to the head guard. Which was how he was selected to be one of the four children to go on this mission.

Weapon: Ahna. A Gauntlet that has a blade on the outside of the arm. Given to only the most experienced apprentices or guards, It can channel sound waves to replicate their effect over a range of frequencies, Causing different effects based on the frequency used. In the case of Noname's style it causes the lines between the real and illusion realms to blur, Making it harder for an opponent to separate the truth from what is illusion.

Relationship to other members: None


----------



## Mercy (Jul 26, 2009)

*Name:* Avery Ashford

*Age:* 14

*Race:* Echo

*Appearance:* Avery has pale skin, which makes her gray eyes stand out. She has a small, thin nose and always seems to have rosy cheeks, which she finds kind of weird looking. She has long, curly auburn hair and side swept bangs. Although Avery doesn't like to show her teeth, when she does smile, she shows white crooked teeth. She is on the short side, and she is very thin, which makes her barely have any curves. At first glance, she looks like a very fragile and delicate girl.

Avery wears a frilly, yellow dress that goes down to her mid thigh. At the top of the dress, it cuts off in the middle of her chest and has two short sleeves. Over the dress, she wears a red top that flows down a little short of her mid thigh, and is split in the middle to her ribs, exposing the dress underneath. It also has shorter sleeves than the dress, exposing a bit of the yellow sleeves. Avery also wears boots that go up to her knee. They are red and have bows on each side, also with frilly yellow material coming from the top of her boots. Lastly, Avery wears a golden bracelet on her left arm.

*Echo Style (Only for Echos):* Echos of Tranquility. Avery's power uses sound to make a calming melody, which immobilizes or makes people fall asleep. The bad side to her power is that it has a range of 10 feet, and it will only work on others if they are in that range. With the aid of Veign, Avery can use Broaden, which expands the range that she can use her power. The other power is Melodic Misery, which creates a high pitch that is painful to those who hear it. Melodic Misery, however, drains a lot of power from Avery, and she uses it only when necessary because it strains her body.

*Personality:* Avery is a very cautious girl, and doesn't always trust people she meets. However, if she gets a good vibe from someone, then she is willing to try to trust them and become friends. She tends to be nice, only having a mean side if someone or something she cares about is threatened or talked about in distaste. Otherwise, Avery is kind to all those she meets, that is, unless she gets a bad vibe from someone. When that happens, she usually ignores said person, but she rarely gets bad vibes.

*History:* Avery grew up in the town of Shadai. Her mentor and caretaker taught her everything she knows. Avery was always eager about music, even from a young age. Her mentor specialized in teaching music and the two would often spend their spare time together learning different instruments. Avery's particularly favourite instrument was the violin, since it was a challenge to her. Because of this, on her 7th birthday, her mentor gave her a violin, which was Veign. At the time, her mentor didn't know Avery had a power, and only realized it when Avery created a beautiful, soothing melody and her mentor was shocked to find that she couldn't move. Although, the more she heard the music, the more she felt at peace and she eventually blacked out. When she came to, Avery was standing over her and she thought that Avery’s power could be useful. She recommended Avery to be chosen.

*Weapon:* Avery's weapon is Veign. Veign is a violin, and when used can do two things: broaden the range of Avery's power, and can make a high pitched noise that can make people writhe in agony because the sound hurts too much.

*Relationship to other members:* None for now, but if someone wants to  have a relation, that's fine by me.


----------



## Jester (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok. Can't be accepted until you do though.


----------



## Chaon (Jul 27, 2009)

Profile

Name: Kheran

Age: 13

Race: Echo

Appearance: His skin is tan, and his eyes are a bright ice blue. He has a dark orange head of hair that falls down to his shoulders, covering his eyes. His facial features are small and pointed, and his brow is low set. His bite is crooked, keeping his teeth from grinding, and making them more pointed than most others. He is tall and unusually skinny, making him seem malnurished. Although he may look pathetic at first glance, his bones stick out more than usual, making any blow done by his body more painful.

Kheran wears mostly neutral colors in the form of a black zip hoodie, a white baggy t-shirt and baggy black jeans. He enjoys wearing accessories such as rings, necklaces, and hats.

Echo Style : Echoes of Paradox. Creates a negative of the target that will disappear after a short amount of time. If the negative is attacked, the damage is transferred into the target in a smaller dose. Somewhat similar to voodoo, but in a minor degree.

Personality: PO

History: Though his birthplace is unknown, he was brought up in Ukanda and moved into Liten later in his life. He would often bury himself in his studies of the law, but a stranger showed up in his town when he was newer to the world and gave him a book explaining ideas never taught to him, things he never knew. Only once he showed these ideas to his adopted parents did he realize that these were ideas of evil and hatred. After that he never picked up a book again. 

Weapon: Talons. Exactly as the name suggests, talons are metal fixtures that fit over the fingers to simulate claws that can tear through sound waves. More for defense than offense, but still considered a weapon.

Relationship to other members: None for now, but hopes to find some.

((Hope this is okay. :D ))


----------



## Jester (Jul 27, 2009)

It is. Accepted.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 27, 2009)

Name: Karitsa Deroku

Age: 9

Race: Echo

Appearance: Even for a 9 year old, she's still short, and she is thin, increasing the general aura of tininess she gives off. She has pale skin, with dark waist-length hair and almost always wears what is best described as a floor length dress with a back, shoulders and sleeves, which is usually black, but can vary on occasion. She also has black boots and a ring on her left hand.

Echo Style: "Echos of Soul" The Echos of Soul allow the user enhance the skills, strength and speed they have to extreme degrees. They can also do this to an external target, although the increases are much weaker the further the target is from the user. Karitsa's proficiency with her Echo Style means she can generate enough power to hold Caradir (see below) comfortably in two hands, or one hand for short periods. Most of her fighting ability comes from the speed and skill with the blade genreated along with the power

Personality: Very quiet and sombre, and likely to go unnoticed. Although young, she knows a lot about the world, although since she speaks very little people don't usually realise this. When she is in battle, her personality tends to stay the same, although generally her foes will be paying attention. Rest of personality played out.

History: Karitsa's family has for a long time lived away from the cities, in deep forest not far from Shadai. Unusual in that her proficiency in the Echos of Soul coincided with skill in swordfighting, Karitsa was volunteered by her family as they felt that, despite her age, she would have a better chance than most.

Weapon: Caradir. Caradir is a long, slightly curved, two-handed sword. Karitsa generally carries it on her back, as it is almost as long as she is tall. Without the Echoes of Soul, she would probably struggle to lift such a sword, never mind use it, although Caradir's full weight is only felt when in battle. Caradir can also launch waves of air at a foe if the wielder has the skill.

Relationship to other members: None, but if you suggest any I'll consider it.


----------



## Jester (Jul 28, 2009)

TP: Accepted. But would you mind fixing the word "Echoes" to "Echos" ? Sorry. I'm a grammer Nazi x.x

Cedes: Accepted

We will start once we get one more person. Echo or Tshenta.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 28, 2009)

Reserve please.


----------



## Jester (Jul 28, 2009)

Reserved.


----------



## Aethelstan (Jul 28, 2009)

Even though you only need one more person and Blastiose reserved, can I still join?


Name: Flavious Oturon

Age: 10

Race: Echo

Appearance: Flavious is tall and fairly skinny. He has strong leg and arm muscles, and his legs are the longest part of his body. Flavious has deep amber colored hair, and even darker colored eyebrows. He has wide,  sparkling eyes, and a smile that stretches across his face. He's usually seen wearing tan cargo shorts and a gray t-shirt. 

Echo Style (Only for Echos): "Echos of Spontaneity" Flavious' style is based on the sole purpose of confusing and annoying his opponent. He acts on the spur of the moment using instinct to dodge attacks and dash around his foe. Flavious' speed is also much greater than that of a normal Echo. Unfortunately, Flavious is also fairly easily distracted, and if his attention is drawn away from the fight he can occasionally be caught off guard.

Personality: Energetic and loud are the two best words to describe this boy. He's wild, disorganized, and loves attention. He has the shortest attention span you've ever seen and is hard to get to sit still. He's a true friend at heart though, and you know he'll stick by you in a time of need. All in all he's a good kid with a cheery disposition in desperate need of a chill pill.

History: Flavious doesn't remember much past his 8th birthday. He's been a wanderer for many years, with no parents to speak of. He was taken in recently by a couple who met him in a Gyashii marketplace. Flavious had just been toying with his two shot swords (his only real possessions) , swinging them around and sprinting about. He drew a crowd of people, who happened to be impressed by his show of skill and speed. It was then the couple (after hearing about his current condition) decided he needed a good home and took him in.

Weapon: Dutana. These are the two swords that Flavious has held beside him for as long as he can remember. With their firm handle grips and smooth straight blades, they appear to have been specially made. They are light and slice through the air smoothly, allowing quick movements.

Relationship to other members: None right now.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 28, 2009)

You can have my spot, Stan, if you want it. I don't mind.


----------



## Jester (Jul 28, 2009)

Accepted. And blastoise would you mind being evil? If you still want to join that is.


----------



## Chaon (Jul 29, 2009)

So now that we have enough people we can start?


----------



## Jester (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes. We will still accept evil people though.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Noname stood in a small room inside the guard quarters of the palace. He had been told to come to there and wait for three other children to join him and then to lead them to the elder room. "What reason could the elders have for four children to come see them personally...? I don't think that i was told that they were royal, Otherwise it wouldn't be me leading them here... Ah well, It is not my place to question the wisdom of the elders..." At that moment he heard a squeak as the door opened, Revealing another child at the door.


----------



## Chaon (Jul 29, 2009)

Kheran entered the room and saw a youth, maybe just in his teens, watching him. Kheran nodded but said nothing. What was there to say? They both knew why they were there so there was nothing more to discuss. If the elders gave them a task, perhaps he would get to know the youth better, but as of right now he wouldn't take his chances on meeting someone he would never see again. That was that and only the elders would change that.


----------



## Mercy (Jul 30, 2009)

Nervousness shaking through her body, Avery walked down a hallway and came to a door. She was hesitant, but stretched out her hand and held the cold handle. Closing her eyes and taking a deep breath for only a moment, she swung open the door and walked inside the room. She saw two boys in the room along with her, one looked about the same age as herself, and the other was only slightly younger looking. She let out a sigh of relief when she was sure she didn't feel any bad vibes coming from the two.

Biting her lip, she managed to slip a few words. "Ummm... hello? ... I'm Avery."


----------



## Aethelstan (Jul 30, 2009)

Flavious dashed down the path to the palace. He slowed his pace in order to not run into some official looking people he passed as he made his way to the place door. He walked quickly down the hall, excited to find out why he had been summoned here. As he reached the end of the hall he grabbed the door knob, threw the door open, and back-flipped into the room. He landed, planted his feet firmly on the ground, stood straight up, and announced loudly "Flavious Oturon reporting for duty!" As he looked around the room, he was a bit alarmed to see three other children already present in the room. How is it possible someone had beat him here? No matter though. All that mattered was why he was here. ...Which he had yet to find out.


----------



## Chaon (Jul 30, 2009)

Kheran extended his hand to the girl called Avery and said, "Kheran. Nice to meet you." She seemed nice, but also very shy. Hopefully if there was something they had to do together she would begin feeling more comfortable around him. He didn't like awkward moments. And it was even more awkward when another youth burst in shouting his lungs out as if he were already in front of the elders themselves. He just looked at the newest entry to the collection of youths with a mocking glint in his eye.


----------



## Mercy (Jul 30, 2009)

With wide eyes, Avery shook the boys hand and nodded. An actual smiled appeared on her face as she decided that Kheran seemed like a nice enough boy try to trust. A sudden sound of the door slamming open made Avery jerk her head to see a younger boy. _Lots of energy, but no bad vibes_, she thought. She stepped back a bit, keeping a fair distance from all of them. There was a definite struggle in her mind, when she realized she had to quit being distant from other. _I guess I have to trust all of them, because, well, we're all in this together... whatever this is_, she mused.


----------



## Aethelstan (Jul 30, 2009)

Flavious looked around at the other children. One  of them was staring at him with a look he couldn't quite translate. Another almost seemed afraid of him. _"Heh, oops. Looks like I'm not making the world's greatest first impression..."_ Flavious thought. But then again, so what if they thought he was strange. They looked a bit older, they probably thought all boys his age were strange. Still, if he was to work with them (and he assumed he would be), being friendly couldn't hurt.

Figuring he better say something, he smiled and shouted, "Hi! What's your guys' names?" He then began tapping his shoe loudly on the ground, impatiently waiting for a response.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 30, 2009)

Karitsa pushed open the door. There were four other children inside, all of which were older than her. She presumed that these were the other children she was supposed to be working with at whatever it was her family had sent her to do. As she moved through the door, the slings holding Caradir slipped and the tip of the long blade tapped the floor. Karitsa instantly and without so much as a thought to the others pulled the sword back up into place.


----------



## Jester (Jul 30, 2009)

As the remaining children walked into the room noname smiled slightly and said quietly "Prote il Meti". Then he closed his eyes as a flash of light temporarily blinded everyone in the room. When vision was restored he was standing in a doorway in the middle of the room. "Follow me everyone..." He said as he turned around and walked through the door, beginning to walk down a long hallway towards the main palace.

{Btw... I'm using the language of toiren for most of my vocal spells and for the names of certain things... Effectively translated Meti means "Light" and Aishi means "Dark". Just fyi.}


----------



## Chaon (Jul 30, 2009)

Kheran shut his eyes as a flash of brilliant light hit them. Other than that, he hardly moved. When he opened his eyes again, the first boy was standing in a doorway in the middle of the room. Kheran nodded when he was told to follow the boy and did so. He began walking down a long hallway. Keeping his hands in his pockets, he followed silently. He guessed there would be a room where the elders were, considering anything else would be a disappointment, and a waste of his time.


----------



## Aethelstan (Jul 31, 2009)

Flavious blinked hard as he walked down the hall, following one of the older kids. Being enveloped by light wasn't the most pleasant experience of his life. Despite the exciting and strange situation (of which would normally excite him to bits), Flavious was frowning. The other kids never did give him their names. Oh well. They would find out soon enough that curiosity in Flavious' hands was like a dangerous weapon in the hands of a maniac. He walked quickly, moving so he was right behind The older, official looking kid at the lead. He would have gone to the very front, but he wasn't really sure where he was going.


----------



## Chaon (Jul 31, 2009)

Kheran watched the younger kid walk quickly past him. He wasn't so offended by the fact that the kid had gotten in front of him, but the kid was jumpy, and it put Kheran on edge. He pushed the kid behind him roughly and gave him a sharp look.


----------



## Mercy (Jul 31, 2009)

As the flash of blinding light filled the room, Avery closed her eyes tight. She opened them again, and waited for her eyes to adjust to the regular lighting. She watched as the three boys started walking away. She gave a look at a girl who had entered the room moments before, and with a curious look on her face, Avery hurried to follow the others. She, of course, was still silent, but inside she was jumpy with anticipation. Her mind was full of questions, and all she wanted to do was find out what everything was all about. There was a small twinge of sadness, and homesickness from her hometown of Shadai, but Avery knew she had to move forward, even though this place was full on unfamiliarity.

She saw Kheran push the younger boy back, and Avery felt shocked at this. She opened her mouth like she was going to say something, but no words came out. But her expression said enough about how she was feeling, as her eyes were wide and she looked a bit concerned for the younger boy.


----------



## Jester (Jul 31, 2009)

As the children filed into the room noname dropped to his knees and bowed his head to the elders, Who were sitting in three thrones in the centre of the room. "I have brought the other children like you requested..."
"Very good noname. Now, We have requested you all here because the realm of Meti is being corrupted. We are worried that if the meti falls that the corruption will spill over to Aishi. Each of you have strong talents and are pure of heart, Two qualities needed to survive in the corruption. Now... Are you up to the challenge?


----------



## Chaon (Jul 31, 2009)

Kheran dropped to one knee, just as the first youth did, in a sincere bow. Then he said, "Yes Elder, I am." At first, he was overwhelmed with honor. But then, he realized that this meant that he would be spending quite a long time with this group of kids. He may have had an objection to being around the jumpy little kid, but he did not express this to the elders. It would be disrespectful, and he would seem very much like a child himself. He didn't want to whine because he was being picky.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 31, 2009)

Karitsa gave what was pretty much a curtsey as she dropped to her knee. Before now she had only been told she was to undertake a mission with others. The corruption of Meti was news to her, but she felt she was used to people not telling her things. In general nine year old girls were not told everything about everything. Still, the 'noname' kid probably knew the important stuff already, since the elders knew him.
"I far as I can know, I am, Elder," she replied.


----------



## Aethelstan (Jul 31, 2009)

Seeing a few of the kids kneel down, he figured he'd better do the same. With the weight of the swords at his belt however, he lost his balance and fell to his knees rather loudly. He muttered a quick "Sorry" in case he had annoyed anybody (he had come to the realization that it can be useful to apologize ahead of time). His attention was averted to the conversation between the older kid (who's name he still didn't know), and one important looking person whom Flavious figured was an elder.

As he  listened, he heard the elder call the kid "Noname". _"Ok, so I know one name now..."_ Flavious thought. Flavious looked up as the elder addressed all of them.

"Now, We have requested you all here because the realm of Meti is being corrupted. We are worried that if the meti falls that the corruption will spill over to Aishi. Each of you have strong talents and are pure of heart, Two qualities needed to survive in the corruption. Now... Are you up to the challenge?"

Flavious shot straight and announced, "You can count on me! Yep yep yep!" Then he sat back down, a little embarrassed.


----------



## Mercy (Jul 31, 2009)

Dropping to her knees and bowing, Avery listened to every words that came out the of elder's mouth carefully. She herself had to wonder if she was actually up to the task, and she was a bit doubtful at first. Avery studied the faces of the others around her, and concluded that she was probably the only one who was doubting her abilities. But she remembered that she was one of the chosen to go, so maybe she was up to the challenge. She nodded and smiled when she was finally confident in her decision.

"Yes, I'm sure I am."


----------



## Jester (Aug 1, 2009)

"Hmm... Very well... Then i grant you each the power of ishen... And then noname will lead you out of town and explain your mission..." As he said this five different colour orbs floated to the children, slowly absorbing into their chest in the general area of their heart.

As noname stood from the bow he accepted the silver ball that floated near him and shuddered slightly as he felt a silver glow exude from his body, losing his balance a bit as the glow faded. Then he went to the wall and again said _"il prot Meti"_ As another flash-bang occurred and he walked through the passageway, Standing about halfway down waiting for the other children.


----------



## Aethelstan (Aug 3, 2009)

Flavious was a bit mystified, but nonetheless accepted the colored orb into his chest. After once again experiencing temporary blindness, he quickly followed after Noname, who was walking down yet another hallway. He skidded to a halt when he stopped and turned around as Noname waited for the other children. He too turned around, once again tapping his foot impatiently.


----------



## Chaon (Aug 4, 2009)

Kheran watched as an orb slid into his chest. He shivered and rose from his bow. The kid he had pushed behind him charged ahead, then seeing... Noname? turn to wait for him, did the same, tapping his foot impatiently. Kheran sighed and followed Noname through the door.


----------



## Jester (Aug 4, 2009)

As noname would sigh and snap his fingers, the hallway encasing the other two children. as it would close and he would start walking down it, a small light growing larger in the distance.


----------



## Mercy (Aug 6, 2009)

As Avery stood up, an orange colored orb floated over to her and seemed to absorb into her chest. It was truely one of the oddest things that she had ever experienced. Turning her head slightly, she saw the others leaving. Giving one last bow with her head, she picked up her pace so she wouldn't be left behind. She was curious, but also a bit afraid as she wondered what would happen next. Her mind was full of questions, but she reached the conclusion that they would be answered along the way. She kept walking with a small half-smile on her face.


----------

